# The Ignore Function



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Well after all this time one of my wish list items for the forum has come to fruition! We now have the option to IGNORE FORUMS or THREADS!




If you are like me and don't smaak competitions where people can have multiple answers, threads you are not interested in or you are not into High End or not into DIY, you can now ignore them and they won't show up in you news feed or cause the red dot number to increase.

When you are in a forum look at the top right and you will see this new option.


When you are in a thread look at the top right and you will see this new option.



This is so going to help me keep my red dot unread messages under control! Thank you technical team! Love you!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/3/18)

I'm going to press the ignore button just so you get a red dot

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

Nice one [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

What specifically are the three options you can choose from?

Thank, Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Raindance said:


> What specifically are the three options you can choose from?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

@Rob Fisher I wonder if the Ignore function is working? For example, I marked The Mech Tube Lovers thread as Ignore. I ticked all three boxes. It shows in my my list of Ignores, but I still see the thread on the home page. Am I perhaps doing something wrong?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher I wonder if the Ignore function is working? For example, I marked The Mech Tube Lovers thread as Ignore. I ticked all three boxes. It shows in my my list of Ignores, but I still see the thread on the home page. Am I perhaps doing something wrong?



I'm not sure @Hooked! I'm still testing it myself... it seems to work with most of my ignores and then sometimes a thread I ignores comes up... I'm keeping an eye on it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/3/18)

If only I could IGNORE all advertisement- & classified threads; my time spend on this forum shall be ultimate blizz.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/18)

johan said:


> If only I could IGNORE all advertisement- & classified threads; my time spend on this forum shall be ultimate blizz.



You can now @johan! Go to the forum and look at the top right and select ignore!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/3/18)

What happens if I ignore this thread? other wise nice function


----------



## Neal (8/3/18)

Is it possible tech team can develop something similar I could use for my wife?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dietz (8/3/18)

@Rob Fisher This is a great Feature, been using it for two days now and it works, I ignore all the External Advertising Shops and the new threads feed is actually worth checking now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (8/3/18)

What red dot? Where?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> What red dot? Where?



Oh wow it used to be a red dot... now it's a red square!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (8/3/18)

I really thought my eyes went wonky on me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (8/3/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> What happens if I ignore this thread? other wise nice function


You'll miss all the FUN!


----------



## blujeenz (8/3/18)

Neal said:


> Is it possible tech team can develop something similar I could use for my wife?



Clicks has the solution, R26.95.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (8/3/18)

Does not seem to be working correctly.


Claims 14 new posts but then nothing in the list. Ignored stuff also still shows up everywhere.

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/18)

Yip the little red square isn't working too well with the ignore... but I can live with that for now... juts go and MARK ALL FORUMS READ and the RED Square will return to 0. The system is certainly working for most of the stuff I ignore!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance (8/3/18)

Seems the only thing it does do is not list the ignored items in the new post list. They still show up everywhere else. Not a biggie for me but it would have been nice if it worked.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (13/4/18)

After a month of using this feature I must say it is absolutely fantastic. I wish more forums would provide this option.
Nothing like logging in and seeing "New Posts 775" but your new posts page shows: "You have no unread posts. You may view all recent posts instead."

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dietz (16/4/18)

Oom @Rob Fisher , Could this be something to do with my Ignored things? It keeps showing 1 unread, but there are no unread posts?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher , Could this be something to do with my Ignored things? It keeps showing 1 unread, but there are no unread posts?



Yes 100%. I get it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dietz (19/4/18)

Is there a way Admins can see the Most 'ignored' thread or subsection? I think it would be interesting to see

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (19/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Is there a way Admins can see the Most 'ignored' thread or subsection? I think it would be interesting to see


I have a sneaking suspicion it would be a few of the "IV" subforums!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Is there a way Admins can see the Most 'ignored' thread or subsection? I think it would be interesting to see



There may well be but that's higher grade and I don't like to play in the Admin section unless I really know what I'm doing... that stuff we leave for @Alex!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (11/7/18)

The following refers:


Since starting to use the "New Posts" function the forum has become a lot more informative to me. I like it.

However, the fact that this function (the Ignore Function) is only partially effective does grate my cheese a bit. Seems any thread you have ever posted in or posted a rating in will pop up irrespective your selection to ignore it. Even going back and deleting your posts or ratings seems unsuccessful in removing them from the new post tally.

Do not want to sound like a small whimpering female canine but can this be fixed? Would really appreciate it!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

Raindance said:


> The following refers:
> View attachment 138429
> 
> Since starting to use the "New Posts" function the forum has become a lot more informative to me. I like it.
> ...



Yes, I've also found that the Ignore function isn't fully operational. Threads which I've ignored sometimes still appear in New Posts. 

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I think an Ignore function for certain peeps would be useful too - i.o.w the ability to ignore certain peeps' likes/dislikes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (11/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Yes, I've also found that the Ignore function isn't fully operational. Threads which I've ignored sometimes still appear in New Posts.
> 
> g0g I think an Ignore function for certain peeps would be useful too - i.o.w the ability to ignore certain peeps' likes/dislikes.





@Hooked, see far right, third line from the bottom.

(Used your data for diplomacy purposes.)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/7/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 138431
> 
> @Hooked, see far right, third line from the bottom.
> 
> ...


That won't work. If that "ignored" user likes your posts, you'll still see it irrespective of that ignore rule


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

Oh WOW fantastic - thanks @Raindance!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That won't work. If that "ignored" user likes your posts, you'll still see it irrespective of that ignore rule



The little %^%$% I'm referring to isn't likely to like my posts lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

@Raindance how do I get to that page you showed me? I always battle to get back to myself lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (11/7/18)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance how do I get to that page you showed me? I always battle to get back to myself lol.


Just click in their Icon on the left of any of their posts:



Regards


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

When I click on my avatar, this is what I see 




Where are the Follow and ignore buttons?


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

I hate the fact that others can see what I've been viewing! That's my business, no-one elses. 
[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (11/7/18)

Hooked said:


> When I click on my avatar, this is what I see
> 
> View attachment 138434
> 
> ...


Seeing that you can not follow or ignore yourself, the options are not available to yourself. Also the reason I did not use my own in the copied examples.


Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/7/18)

Hooked said:


> I hate the fact that others can see what I've been viewing! That's my business, no-one elses.
> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]


You can change that in the privacy settings. I'll need to search exactly how to get to them but know the option is available.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Seeing that you can not follow or ignore yourself, the options are not available to yourself. Also the reason I did not use my own in the copied examples.
> 
> Regards



 Oh but I would love to Ignore myself some days!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

Raindance said:


> You can change that in the privacy settings. I'll need to search exactly how to get to them but know the option is available.
> 
> Regards



Ah no worries I'll have a look now thanks!


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Ah no worries I'll have a look now thanks!



I've changed it thanks @Raindance 
All sorted now [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/7/18)

Lol what @Raindance said

I can click unfollow or follow. I'm just stalking him hahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/18)

mmm--- red square--- we use to drink it long ago when we were very broke ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher I wonder if the Ignore function is working? For example, I marked The Mech Tube Lovers thread as Ignore. I ticked all three boxes. It shows in my my list of Ignores, but I still see the thread on the home page. Am I perhaps doing something wrong?



That seems to be the right thing to do... my ignores are still working... if it doesn't fix itself over the next day or so give me another shout and I will ask the techies to take a gander.


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> That seems to be the right thing to do... my ignores are still working... if it doesn't fix itself over the next day or so give me another shout and I will ask the techies to take a gander.[/QUOT
> 
> @Rob Fisher You're replying to quite an old post lol but I don't think the Ignore function works. I'm pretty sure that I still see Ïgnored" threads on my home page but I'll check again and get back to you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

